# Bike Challenge Friedrichsdorf 23.05.04



## Cube04 (11. Mai 2004)

Hi, 
kennt jemand von euch die Gegend, in der am 23.05. der MTB-Marathon stattfindet? So wie ich das verstanden habe, wird es dieses Jahr die erste Veranstaltung sein.....fährt jemand von euch ebenfalls mit? 
gruss
cube04


----------



## Hugo (11. Mai 2004)

Cube04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> kennt jemand von euch die Gegend, in der am 23.05. der MTB-Marathon stattfindet? So wie ich das verstanden habe, wird es dieses Jahr die erste Veranstaltung sein.....fährt jemand von euch ebenfalls mit?
> gruss
> cube04



hhmmm...was meinsten mit "erste veranstalltung?"

also....das is der erste marathon im rahmen der bike-challenge in freidrichsdorf, is aber nich die erste veranstalltung dieses jahr und auch nicht der erste marathon der bike-challenge(war schotten)

das rennen wird rauf auf den feldberg gehn(höcshte stelle glaub ich sandplacken) und dann eben wieder runter  

wenns wetter halbwegs mitspielt werd ich auf der langen strecke mitfahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube04 (11. Mai 2004)

Ich meinte die erste Veranstaltung in Friedrichsdorf....und das das nicht die erste Veranstaltung ist, das weis ich bereits    Habe schon ein paar Rennkilometer in den Beinen    
Leider habe ich von der Bike-Challange erst zuspät was gehört, ansonsten wäre ich von anfang an dabei gewesen   

Ich habe mich jedenfalls heute angmeldet - das Profil und die Beschreibung hoeren sich jedenfalls ganz interessant an. 
Nur leider sind auf der webside nicht genug Infos vorhanden...Nudelparty? Startzeit?....

gruss

cube04


----------



## Hugo (11. Mai 2004)

Cube04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte die erste Veranstaltung in Friedrichsdorf....und das das nicht die erste Veranstaltung ist, das weis ich bereits    Habe schon ein paar Rennkilometer in den Beinen
> Leider habe ich von der Bike-Challange erst zuspät was gehört, ansonsten wäre ich von anfang an dabei gewesen
> 
> Ich habe mich jedenfalls heute angmeldet - das Profil und die Beschreibung hoeren sich jedenfalls ganz interessant an.
> ...



da musste in der allg. ausschreibung guggen, also nich bei freidrichsdorf, sondern bei bike-challenge...start is für die kurze um 10, für die lange um 9:30 glaub ich
pastaparty is am samstag in der regel von 18:00 bis...naja wenn halt niemand mehr kommt


----------



## gemorje (12. Mai 2004)

wenn das wetter einigermaßen ist werde ich auch am start stehen.
und zwar im startblock der langen strecke.

hugo machts möglich  (insider)


----------



## Wave (12. Mai 2004)

Mahlzeit! 

das is auch nicht die erste Veranstaltung in Friedrichsdorf! in Friedrichsdorf war letztes Jahr schon ein (gut organisiertes) CC Rennen (ebenfalls im Rahmen der Bike-Challenge!

so...wünsch euhc dann viel SPASS


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Mai 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> das rennen wird rauf auf den feldberg gehn(höcshte stelle glaub ich sandplacken) und dann eben wieder runter


So wie ich das Streckenprofil sehe, geht die Streck nur über´n Sandplacken (700 m) und nicht rauf auf´n Gr.Feldberg (879 m). Der erste Peak im Höhenprofil wird die Gickelsburg oder ähnliches sein bevor man zur Saalburg kommt. Danach geht es in einer von vielen möglichen Varianten über den Herzberg oder dran vorbei. 
Bin gespannt, was mit "technischen Überaschungen" gemeint ist. Tolle Trails gibt´s in der Gegend nämlich jede Menge, nur weiß ich nicht, für welche die ´ne Freigabe bekommen haben.
Werd auf jeden Fall die kurze Runde mitfahren. Bei meinem momentanen Trainingsstand ist das die bessere Wahl und für die erste Rennluft 2004 reicht das ja auch. Vielleicht kann ich ja mal ein bissl mehr Gas geben, bei der kürzeren Distanz.


----------



## Cube04 (16. Mai 2004)

...bin jetzt auf jeden Fall schlauer... danke!!


----------



## Brainingman (17. Mai 2004)

Tach zusammen, 

werde auch am Start der Langstrecke stehen. Bin mal gespannt, wie die Strecke verläuft, kenne mich zwar gut aus hier in der Gegend, aber die Streckenbeschreibung ist leider etwas mager. 

Wir sehen uns in Friedrichsdorf!   

Gruß

Brainingman


----------



## Forest (18. Mai 2004)

Genau, Brainingman, wir werden wohl mit unserem MTBC-F mit drei Fahrern (innen) vertreten sein   

Sicher nach Frammersbach wieder ein TOP-Rennen.
Von der Orga ist Friedrichsdorf bestens gerüstet. Die tragen ja schon seit Jahren die bike-challenge aus. Und die Gegend im Vordertaunus ist ja auch sahnig. Heimvorteil   

Bis dann

Forest


----------



## Hickerklicker (18. Mai 2004)

Super, ich wusste gar nicht dass der Bike-challenge auch in Friedrichsdorf startet. Ich komme aus dem Dorf, wohne aber inzwischen in der Schweiz. Was ich so lese klingt nach einem netten Rennen. Hoch auf die Gickelsburg geht es direkt immer brav bergauf, das werden alles breite Forstwege sein. Dann Saalburg und Herzberg auch. Auch Sandplacken wird sicher noch ganz normal. Aber runter? Da gibts wirklich vieles, wer weiss was sie da ausgesucht haben. Aber wenn das der Riegelhof organisiert wirds schon was sein. Der ist schon seit Jahren im Business (hat einen riesigen Shop in Kirdorf). Leider kann ich nicht mitfahren, wünsch euch aber viel Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdesigner (18. Mai 2004)

Ähm, Riegelhof und ein riesiger Laden in kirdorf???  

Da biste aber schon lange in der Schweiz, bin wohnhaft seit 28 Jahren in Fdorf und würde mal sagen Du hast es mit dem Denfeld verwechselt.   Der E.R. hatte bis vor zwei/drei Jahren seinen Laden immer in Fdorf, jetzt in Köppern.

Zur Strecke glaube ich eher das es nach der Saalburg erstmal nicht auf den Herzberg geht, sondern in einer Schleife um den Hessenpark/Neu-Anspach rauf auf den Sandplacken. Naja dann wahrscheinlich runter zum Herzberg -> Fdorf...

Bin für die lange Runde angemeldet, wird wieder ein Desaster...  

Viel Spaß allen Teilnehmern in meiner Heimatstadt und laßt ein paar Euros da   

dd


----------



## Hickerklicker (18. Mai 2004)

@darkdesigner, öhm und wie du recht hast. Stimmt das ist ja der Denfeld und nicht der Riegelhof. Bei dem hab ich als Kleiner meine Teile fürs Schulrad gekauft. Sorry, ich melde mich wieder ab und lasse das den Experten. Es hat mich nur so gefreut, dass zu lesen und da musste ich einfach Senf dazu geben. Ich wihne schon seit 13 Jahren nicht mehr da, aber wenn ich zu Besuch bin fahr ich genau die Gegend (Gickelsburg, Herzberg, Richtung Sandplacken) meistens ab und schaue hin und wieder in einem Bike Shop vorbei. Also, nix für ungut melde mich hier ab. Viel Spass. Fährt eigentlich jemand vom IBC Team hier mit?


----------



## Hugo (18. Mai 2004)

ich weiss es noch nich
wollt ja ursprüngl. mitfahrn, aber machs jetz vom wetter, der laune und vom training abhängig
gemorje will ja mit nem kumpel vorbei kommen....wär schon cool wenn die mitfahrn würden, dann würd ich wohl auch starten, nur um ma zu sehn wie de keller nich jedes rennen gewinnt  

weiss jemand wies wetter werden soll....ab freitag solls ja wieder "feuchter" werden


----------



## Wave (19. Mai 2004)

wer gewinnt denn?


----------



## Hugo (19. Mai 2004)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> wer gewinnt denn?




vielleicht diesmal jemand anderes als marco keller   aber das sehn wir dann am sonntag


----------



## Cube04 (22. Mai 2004)

...Wetter soll auch passen....trocken aber bewölkt...  
Wir bestimmt ganz lustig....ich freu'mich schon drauf!  
Bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poppei (23. Mai 2004)

Was warn das für eine Strecke ?
Hab als gewartet, dass ma ein langer Anstieg kommt... nix
Rennradfahrer olè !

Gefällt euch das T-shirt ?


----------



## Cube04 (23. Mai 2004)

..ich musste nach 5km aufgeben...habe mir bei einem Abgang einen Bilderbuch-8ter geholt...  ...schade....

Deshalb abe ich nicht allzu viel von der Strecke mitbekommen...  

Shirt ist ok - habe schon schlimmere gesehen...

Wie hat es euch gefallen?

cube04


----------



## tboy0709 (23. Mai 2004)

@Poppei ich weiß jetzt nicht wie ich das werten soll was de geschrieben hast entweder biste voll der Held der meint bei nem längeren Anstieg allen davon zu ziehen oder wie   Ok die Strecke war recht schnell und allzu lange Anstiege waren jetzt auch nicht drin zwar zwei ziemlich steile aber nicht unbedingt lang aber dann mußte halt einfach mehr gas geben  

Zumindest waren ein paar ganz nette Abfahrten mit eingebaut und das letzte Kurvige Stück war auch ganz lustig war halt eher wieder ein langes CC Rennen Bike Challenge like. 

Blöd is nur das es schon wieder das selbe T-Shirt gab wie in Schotten war ja aber abzusehen. Also wenn die das nächstes Jahr nicht ändern entweder bei jedem Rennen andere Präsente oder eben bei den folge Rennen weniger Startgeld für die Serienfahrer oder was auch immer, dann mach ich da nicht mehr mit.


----------



## Hugo (23. Mai 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @Poppei ich weiß jetzt nicht wie ich das werten soll was de geschrieben hast entweder biste voll der Held der meint bei nem längeren Anstieg allen davon zu ziehen oder wie   Ok die Strecke war recht schnell und allzu lange Anstiege waren jetzt auch nicht drin zwar zwei ziemlich steile aber nicht unbedingt lang aber dann mußte halt einfach mehr gas geben
> 
> Zumindest waren ein paar ganz nette Abfahrten mit eingebaut und das letzte Kurvige Stück war auch ganz lustig war halt eher wieder ein langes CC Rennen Bike Challenge like.
> 
> Blöd is nur das es schon wieder das selbe T-Shirt gab wie in Schotten war ja aber abzusehen. Also wenn die das nächstes Jahr nicht ändern entweder bei jedem Rennen andere Präsente oder eben bei den folge Rennen weniger Startgeld für die Serienfahrer oder was auch immer, dann mach ich da nicht mehr mit.



die meinung teilen zieml. viele, sollten wir ma ne sammelbeschwere verfassen und jeder schickt dann die entsp. mail an die bc-verantwortlichen....man darf halt nich vergessen dass das der erste mara-durchgang der BC war, da giobts noch schwierigkeiten, aber wenn denen keiner sagt dass das mit den shirt kacke is, dann kommen die von allein nich auf die idee was zu ändern.

werd nachher ma die ergebnislisten studiern....thorsten....ich fahr donnerstag mit nem kumpel um 16:30 ne runde vom hohemark-parkplatz...fährst mit?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Mai 2004)

Fand die Strecke für eine Marathonstrecke ganz schön. Es gibt welche, die mehr technischen Anspruch haben und welche mit weniger, aber es kam wenigstens immer wieder ein was. Auch die Qualität der Anstiege war doch i.O. Es gab steile Stücke (wie das zur Saalburg) mit annähernd 20% und die schöne lange Auffahrt den Sandplacken hochg, wo man schon mit der Schaltung spielen und die Geschwindigkeit der Steigung anpassen konnte. Bin für meine Verhältnisse da auch ganz gut mit zurecht gekommen.
Die Organisation fand ich ziemlich gut, schade nur, daß so wenige Leute da waren.
Das Shirt, no ja, es geht..., es könnte wenigstens Taschen haben.


----------



## Poppei (23. Mai 2004)

Ich persönlich bervorzuge lange Anstiege, keine Ahnung warum, aber dort mach ich immer Zeit gut. Die waren leider nicht vorhanden.
Ich empfand auch diese ewig lange Auffahrt, dafürt halt von der Steigung sehr flach, zum Sandplacken ( oder irgendso was ), nicht so gut.
Ein Held bin ich um Gottes willen nicht, bin nur nen bissl entäuscht. Aber das liegt wohl daran, dass man Frammersbach noch im Kopf hat.

Cheers


----------



## tobeer (23. Mai 2004)

Ich fand die Strecke voll in Ordnung auch die "geringe" Anzahl an Teilnehmern ist doch eher ein Vorteil. So hat man wenigstens auf den Trails Platz. Danke noch einmal an den Wettergott für die Gnade    
Hugos' Vorschlag, den Veranstalter auf das sch*** T-Shirt hinzuweisen, find ich gut. So richig gibt es wohl keine Verwendung für das Ding.


----------



## Cube04 (23. Mai 2004)

...bin mal gespannt wieviele der Shirts ab morgen bei ebay zu finden sind...


----------



## Hugo (23. Mai 2004)

Poppei schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich bervorzuge lange Anstiege, keine Ahnung warum, aber dort mach ich immer Zeit gut. Die waren leider nicht vorhanden.
> Ich empfand auch diese ewig lange Auffahrt, dafürt halt von der Steigung sehr flach, zum Sandplacken ( oder irgendso was ), nicht so gut.
> Ein Held bin ich um Gottes willen nicht, bin nur nen bissl entäuscht. Aber das liegt wohl daran, dass man Frammersbach noch im Kopf hat.
> 
> Cheers



was jetz? magste lange anstiege oder nicht?  

wer von euch is denn in alsfeld mit dabei?
n blaues shirt hab ich schon   aber evtl. fahr ich doch mit...kommt drauf an wie die nächste zeit das training läuft


----------



## darkdesigner (23. Mai 2004)

So da meldet sich ein Eingeborener Fdorfer:

Erstmal kurz zum Hugo, wo warst DU??? Du hättest Deinen Spaß gehabt, vielleicht fahren wir ja mal demnächst die Strecke.

Zu Poppei: Ähm, kein langer Anstieg    Also der Teil von der Saalburg bis zum Sandplacken ist a) lang und b) ein Anstieg, wenn man von 400 auf 620m ü. NN rauf fährt, naja mag sein das Du lieber Alpenverhältnisse hast, aber der Taunus ist nunmal nur ein Mittelgebirge...

Zum Thema Putzlappen (Tshirt) sag ich garnichts, kann Euch mal meine Email Korrespondenz mit dem Veranstalter zu kommen lassen. Da brauchts gar keine Sammelbeschwerde, der Typ hat soviel Stuß geschwafelt, keine Fragen. Der Preis von 38,- ist die absolute Sauerei. Er hat mir damals was von einer der "größten Veranstaltungen" erzählt und 3 Trikots wären doch toll, haha     Ne Ermäßigung auf beispielsweise 99,- für alle drei Rennen wurde von ihm in Aussicht gestellt, aber irgendwie muß ja das Preisgeld für die gesponsorten Fahrer zusammen kommen...

Gut, genug aufgeregt, jetzt mal was positives: ich fand die Strecke bis auf den zweiten Steilstich-Uphill echt in Ordnung, der war einfach nur nonsens. Ich hatte das Glück (oder war so schlecht) das ich den Sieger der Kurzdistanz beim hochfahren beobachten durfte. Echt toll, ich war mit schieben nicht viel langsamer und der hatte echt zu kämpfen. Bei der zweiten Runde hat der Streckenposten nur noch ein böses Kopfschütteln von mir geerntet auf seine Sprüche. Apropos Streckenposten, die waren im Gegensatz zu Schotten super auf Zack. Rechtzeitig und immer zuvorkommend die Richtung angewiesen, freundlich, so solls immer sein. 

Also mein Fazit, gute Strecke, super Streckenposten, scheiß Antrittsgeld, miese Präsente. Wenn sich am Preis nichts ändert, bin ich im nächsten Jahr nicht mehr am Start und genieße das Himmelfahrtskommando im Harz bis zum Schluß.

Es grüßt,
dd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (23. Mai 2004)

Ja gut gegen Frammersbach war das jetzt einfach nicht vergleichbar aber die Bike Challenge ist eben noch sehr CC geprägt von den letzten 10 Jahren dementsprechend ist eben auch die gringe Teilnehmerzahl dafür aber ziemlich hochkarätige Teilnehmer anzutreffen. Gut wiederrum nicht so profimäsig wie Frammersbach aber es sind doch einige sehr gute Leute dabei.

Tja was soll ich denn da dann sagen ich hab jetzt schon zwei von den Shirts   naja fürs Fitnessstudio zum posen reichts allemal   
Boh wie Du machst bei Marathons mit was 80km


----------



## racer89 (23. Mai 2004)

ich weis nit warum ihr alle wegen der srecke meckert ich fand die eigendlich ganz ok und die shirts sinddoch auf jedenfall besser als die von willingenund das stertgeld ist auch günstiger
P.s.:welch zeit seit ihr den gefahren?
servus


----------



## Poppei (23. Mai 2004)

Sorry, das war nen bissl schwerverständlcih, was ich da geschreiben habe.
Aber es ging mir irgendwie eine zeitlang einfach nur zu lange eben grade aus. 
(Meine Schwäche)
Ansonsten war die Strecke in Ordnung, die 2 Trails warn echt ganz gut.


----------



## Brainingman (23. Mai 2004)

Hier meldet sich noch ein "Lokal", die Wege & Trails der Strecke war weitgehend bekannt, aber die Zusammensetzung der Strecke war echt in Ordnung! Gut allerdings, das das Wetter nicht zu gut war, denn sonst hätten wir mit erheblich mehr Fußgängern auf der Strecke rechnen müssen....

Ich hatte bei der Saalburg sogar die römische Patroullie kurz vor mir auf der Strecke...  

Ok, wieder das blaue Shirt (hab nun auch schon 2...) aber ich schliesse mich tboy an, zum Spinning in Studio sind die zu gebrauchen, ist ja immerhin Funktionsfaser, und es gibt auch Schlimmeres! (Ich sage nur: das Kellerwald-Shirt im Müllmann-Design   )

Es gibt sicher noch was zu verbessern (zb. die Verpflegungsstelle im Ziel....), aber für den 1. MA in FD:   

Gruß

TT


----------



## Hugo (23. Mai 2004)

@tobias
war mir einfach zu teuer....hab sogar mit dem gedanken gespielt schwarz zu fahrn...alte startnummer und dann eben einfach mitfahrn....egal
habs nich gemacht, 38 startgeld, dazu 20sprit, dann noch bissi verpflegung und krahm...naja, wärn wieder rund 100 gewesen und das wär mir das blaue shirt nich wert  
bin mom. nur am trainiern, weiss deshalb auch noch net ob ich alsfeld mitfahr, am donnerstag will ich mit simom(sipemue) den feldberg paar ma rauf, wenn du donnerstag um 16:30 zeit hast....parkplatz zur hohemark voraussichtlich, ich kann dich aber gern auf dem laufenden halten


----------



## Forest (23. Mai 2004)

Erstmal Glückwunsch an Brainingman    Die Langstrecke deutlich unter vier Stunden das ist schon TOP!!!

War alles in allem ein gelungenes Rennen. Gab meiner Meinung nach nix worüber sich meckern lohnen würde. Die Trails waren super. Teils einfach nur steil und wurzlig, teils super schnell, kurvig und eng   
Und auch bergauf war jede Art Steigung vorhanden.
Ein paar Zuschauer hätten nicht geschadet.

Was war eigendlich mit dem Keller los?

Gruß

Forest


----------



## tboy0709 (23. Mai 2004)

Tja entweder der hatte irgendwo nen Defekt oder war heute einfach nicht gut drauf war bei der Zieleinfahrt von Ihm an seinem Gesichtsausdruck leider nicht so genau zu erkennen, naja morgen oder übermorgen werden wir mehr wissen wenn ers dann auf seiner HP geschrieben hat.

Weiß eigetlich jemand ob das heute Abend in Hessen drei kommt beim Regional Sport. Kameras waren ja da, oder waren das wieder diese von Südhessenfotos?


----------



## Tjard (23. Mai 2004)

Mir gefiel die Strecke sehr gut: 
Beim langen, gleichmäßigen Anstieg zum Sandplacken konnte man schön _sein_ Tempo fahren. Die Abfahrten waren kraß schnell und steinig oder sehr spaßige Singletrails. 
Wegen dem Schotter sah man doch einige Leute beim Flicken. Dank meinem neuen Schlauchlos-Hinterrad befürchtete ich diesbezüglich glatt durchzukommen. Leider hat es mich dann 2 km vor dem Ziel auch erwischt :-( Zum Glück konnte ich bis ins Ziel rollen, eine Restluftdruck blieb konstant erhalten. Dabei ging mir leider die erste Frau durch die Lappen, mist mist mist ;-(
Ansonsten fand ich die Veranstaltung ok bis auf das Trikot...

Also dann
bis Alsfeld

Gruß
Tjard
PS: Konnte am UST-REifen (Michelin XLS) nix auffälliges entdecken... Kann es sein, dass die Luft an der Seite raus ist und er jetz wieder dicht ist?


----------



## Forest (24. Mai 2004)

... soviel zu schlauchlos und UST.
Hab' da schon mehrere mit Luftverlust und UST erlebt.

Forest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (24. Mai 2004)

Was wird denn das jetzt hier ich dachte wir sprechen über die Bike Challenge und nicht über den Sinn und zweck von UST.

P.S. ich fahre auch UST Crossmax SL mit schwalbe Fast Fred und gerstern die Jimmys und habe noch keine Probleme mit Platten Luftverlust oder sonsitgen gehabt, also erst Urteilen wenn man schon selbst Erfahrungen damit hat


----------



## HeinerFD (24. Mai 2004)

Ganz im Ernst: Ich hab mich gefreut wie ein kleines Kind, dass Teile der alten XC-Strecke eingebaut worden sind.

Den "Geröll-Downhill" fand ich echt einen Hammer, da taten hinterher meine Ärmchen doch ein wenig weh.

Top 10 (kurze Runde) schon wieder knapp verpasst. Mal schaun, wie´s in Alsfeld wird. Gesamtwertungstechnisch sieht´s wohl gar nicht sooo schlecht aus. - Wann wird die eigentlich mal veröffentlicht?

Heiner


----------



## CoAXx (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

weiss jemand von euch wo ich den halbwegs genauen Streckenverlauf herbekommen kann?


----------



## Forest (25. Mai 2004)

Nicht nur halbwegs genau: Karte


----------



## Hugo (25. Mai 2004)

********...ich wär so dicke in den punkten gewesen....bei grad ma 102 leuten auf der langen strecke....  
wollt zwar alsfeld nicht mitfahrn, werd ich jetz aber, und wehe da sind wieder mehr leute am start


----------



## darkdesigner (25. Mai 2004)

Dachte ich auch, bin Gesamt 88. auf der Langstrecke. Meiner Rechnung nach also 12 Punkte, doch irgendwie haben sie da wohl nachtrÃ¤glich die Wertung verÃ¤ndert. Naja, das wars, hab noch wegen Alsfeld und weiterer Punkte Ã¼berlegt, aber drei Putzlappen fÃ¼r 114,-â¬ und dann noch nichtmal ein Punkt...
Cool war auch die Nudelparty am Samstag, hÃ¶chstens dreiÃig Leute waren da, aber Nachschlag sollte extra kosten, ohne Worte...  
*Nie mehr Bike Challenge!!!*

Fahrt beim RheingauMA mit, kostet 10,-â¬ und Essen&GetrÃ¤nke sind genauso gut. Oder 12 Stunden Rennen bei Tauberbischofsheim, kostet pro Nase auch nur nen 30,-er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (25. Mai 2004)

darkdesigner schrieb:
			
		

> Dachte ich auch, bin Gesamt 88. auf der Langstrecke. Meiner Rechnung nach also 12 Punkte, doch irgendwie haben sie da wohl nachträglich die Wertung verändert. Naja, das wars, hab noch wegen Alsfeld und weiterer Punkte überlegt, aber drei Putzlappen für 114,- und dann noch nichtmal ein Punkt...
> Cool war auch die Nudelparty am Samstag, höchstens dreißig Leute waren da, aber Nachschlag sollte extra kosten, ohne Worte...
> *Nie mehr Bike Challenge!!!*
> 
> Fahrt beim RheingauMA mit, kostet 10,- und Essen&Getränke sind genauso gut. Oder 12 Stunden Rennen bei Tauberbischofsheim, kostet pro Nase auch nur nen 30,-er




termin?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Mai 2004)

Rheingau Marathon in Kiedrich ist am 20.6. http://www.marathon.redpulse.de/

Dieses Jahr soll die Strecke zwar technischer sein, als letztes Jahr (da gabs insgesamt vielleicht 150 m, was man vielleicht als anspruchsvoll bezeichnen kann), aber mit 55 km und 1117 hm klingt es zumindest konditionell nicht sonderlich schwierig (fahre wieder Kurzstrecke). Auf der Hompage steht übrigens, daß die meisten Anmeldeplätze vergeben sind.


----------



## Hugo (25. Mai 2004)

jo is gebonkt...bin dabei

ma mim mtb-racer reden ob er auch mitkommt wenn hot chili den spass schon sponsort  

jetz muss ihc mir überlegen ob kurzes gebolze oder etwas längeres  

wie siehts denn mit deisem langgezogenen mittelteil aus, kann man das zügig durchfahrn oder is das eher n langer trail, oder weiss jemand was ne durchschnittl. rundenzeit dort ist, damit man sichs einigermassen vorstellen kann


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Mai 2004)

Wie gesagt, ist ´ne neue Strecke und ich bin da seitdem auch nicht mehr gefahren.


----------



## Adrenalino (31. Mai 2004)

Hi Folks!

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich das Rumgenöle über F`dorf nur teilweise verstehen. Sicher gibt es Strecken mit längeren oder technischeren oder sonstwas für Anstiegen. Aber wie schon erwähnt setzt nunmal ein Mittelgebirge dem topographische Grenzen. Der Vergleich mit Frammersbach hinkt, denn der Spessart ist bei weitem nicht so dicht besiedelt wie der Taunus und deswegen kann man hier einen MA weiter ausholen lassen. Da gibts auch nicht ständig Straßen die gekreuzt werden müssen. Das bedeutet nämlich, mehr Streckenposten/Polizei usw und kostet halt auch.
Außerdem wurde von Forstverwaltung & Umweltbehörde viele Streckenvorschläge für F`dorf nicht genehmigt.
Und um auf den steilen Uphill-Stich zurückzukommen, den wohl einige "Nonsens" fanden : ich finde das gehört einfach dazu, so ein "Scharfrichter"-Anstieg. Frammersbach hat es (Grabig), Garmisch hat`s (Skistadion) u.v.m.
Nicht jammern, fahren!  
Bezgl. Pastaparty und Nachschlag: ICH habe jedenfalls bis jetzt KEINEN MA erlebt bei dem man umsonst nachfassen konnte/durfte. Und ich bin bis jetzt so ca. 70 MA`s in den letzten 7 Jahren gefahren.
Den Preis von 38  find ich o.k. Man darf auch nicht vergessen was für eine Organisation und Logistik hinter einem MA steckt. Glaube, die MA-Fahrer vergessen das gerne.
Wenn ich mir so die T-Shirts von anderen MA`s anschaue.....grusel grusel  
Nu ja, bin auch gespannt auf Alsfeld. Leider gibts ja auch hier keine detaillierte Streckenbeschreibung so mit Übersichtskarte. Das wäre doch mal ein Änderungsvorschlag!

C U  on wheels

Adrenalino


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Mai 2004)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Den Preis von 38 â¬ find ich o.k. Man darf auch nicht vergessen was fÃ¼r eine Organisation und Logistik hinter einem MA steckt. Glaube, die MA-Fahrer vergessen das gerne.
> Wenn ich mir so die T-Shirts von anderen MA`s anschaue.....grusel grusel


Klar sind 38 â¬ fÃ¼r einen wirklich guten Marathon im Rahmen, aber es gibt auch andere Beispiele. Warst du (ich nehms mal an bei der Zahl deiner Starts) bei anderen Marathons dieser Preislage? Meine Erfahrungen sind da noch nicht so wirklich groÃ, aber in Daun und am Erbeskopf wurd mir fÃ¼r vergleichbares Geld (eher weniger, erinnere mich aber nicht mehr so genau an die BetrÃ¤ge) ein besseres Rahmenprogramm geboten wurde. Fairerweise muÃ man aber auch sagen, daÃ das auch an der Teilnehmerzahl lag, worauf man bei der Umstellung einer Serie/erster MA-Veranstaltung nicht unbedingt den groÃen Einfluss hat. Im Bezug auf das Startgeld muÃ man aber auch sagen, daÃ 38 â¬ fÃ¼r eine Veranstaltung nicht unbednigt die beste Werbung sind. Da wartet man doch normalerweise das Feedback der ersten Veranstaltung ab, wenn man keine sonstigen Pros fÃ¼r so eine Veranstaltung hat. Ich z.B. bin nur deshalb mitgefahren, weil ich endlich mal ein Rennen auf bekanntem Terrain fahren wollte. Als Gegenbeispiel, ist allerdings vom Charakter her (mehr "breitensportlich", kein Preisgeld) auch anders ist z.B der Rheingau-Marathon in Kiedrich zu nennen. Dieses Jahr nur 10 â¬ Startgeld, letztes Jahr warens glaub ich 12 oder 15 â¬. Da gibts halt kein T-Shirt o.Ã¤. und vom Preisgeld bekommt man als "normalsterblicher" auf anderen Veranstaltungen auch nichts ab, aber es macht auch SpaÃ!

Zum T-Shirt/Trikot: Warum denn Ã¼berhaupt eins? Man kann das auch einfach lassen, bevor man solche halben Sachen macht und dafÃ¼r das Startgeld senken. Ich verzichte gern auf jede Art von "zwangsweise im Startgeld mitgekauftem" Trikot!


----------



## endorphi (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem hier im Forum so viel über die Bike-Challenge diskutiert worden ist, würde ich gerne als offizieller Vertreter der Veranstaltung zu den hier diskutierten Dingen Stellung nehmen. Obwohl die Serie vorbei ist und es einen Thread über Alsfeld gibt, dort aber erst 2 Kommentare stehenh, schreibe ich hier etwas hinein, da hier wohl deutlich mehr Leute diskutieren.
Zuallererst möchte ich mal sagen, das wir immer an Kritik jeglicher Art interessiert sind, natürlich auch daran, was Ihr gut gefunden habt. Da wir kein professioneller Veranstalter sind, verfolgen wir keinen finanziellen Zweck, müssen aber dennoch unsere Kosten decken, deshalb hatten wir uns am Anfang auf ein Startgeld von 38 Euro geeinigt, da viele größere Veranstaltungen, an denen wir uns eigentlich messen wollten, eher über der 40 Euro Grenze liegen. Da es aber mittlerweile sehr viele Marathons unseres Niveaus mit um die 30 Euro gibt, werden wir uns im nächsten Jahr auch auf diesem Niveau bewegen, soviel ist schon mal versprochen. Wir erhoffen uns dann mehr Teilnehmer, um dann auf das gleiche Geld zu kommen, das wir einfach brauchen, um eine solche Veranstaltungen zu finanzieren.
So viel zum Startgeld. Auch die Problematik mit 3 gleichen Trikots für die Fahrer, die alle Läufe mitgefahren sind, ist uns bewusst und auch hier wird es eine Besserung geben, wie die genau aussieht, steht noch nicht fest, es wäre nett, vielleicht von Eurer Seite aus Vorschläge zu hören.
Ebenfalls erkannt ist die Verpfegungsproblematik mancher unserer Veranstalter, auch hier haben wir es teilweise selber bemerkt und vor allem ich als jemand, der schon viele Marathons gefahren hat, wird sich dieser Sache annehmen, auch hier wird es im nächsten Jahr besser werden.
Ich denke in Punkto Streckenführung ist immer der persönliche Geschmack entscheidend, und Ihr müsst auch bedenken, das es teilweise superschwer ist, für Trails oder kleinere Wege überhaupt Genehmigungen zu bekommen, speziell im Rhein-Main-Gebiet ist das echt schwierig, da bleiben uns meistens nicht viele Wahlmöglichkeiten.
Ich hoffe, ich habe Euch ein bißchen geholfen und ich werde Euch über die Entwicklung auf dem Laufenden halten, wenn Ihr Fragen habt, meldet Euch einfach bei uns, wir freuen uns immer auf den Kontakt

Grüße
Matthias Semmel
Pressesprecher/ Öffentlichkeitsarbeit


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Juni 2004)

endorphi schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die Problematik mit 3 gleichen Trikots für die Fahrer, die alle Läufe mitgefahren sind, ist uns bewusst und auch hier wird es eine Besserung geben, wie die genau aussieht, steht noch nicht fest, es wäre nett, vielleicht von Eurer Seite aus Vorschläge zu hören.


Am sinnvollsten fände ich, wenn es die Wahlmöglichkeit mit oder ohne Trikot bei der Anmeldung geben würde. Es gibt ja ´ne Menge Fahrer, die den Schrank voll solcher Trikots von diversen Events haben, weil man sie bei einigen Events mitnehmen muß (auch hier positives Beispiel Vulkanbike in Daun). Ich gehör da zwar noch nicht dazu, lege da aber auch keinen Wert drauf. Ihr könnt das ja vom Startgeld her so regeln, daß ihr zumindest keine Nachteile habt, wenn weniger Leute ein Trikot nehmen und dadurch natürlich die Auflage des Trikot sinkt und der EK steigt. 
Alternativ ginge noch, das Trikot für jeden Lauf in einer anderen Farbe auszugeben. aber wenn ein "zwangsweises" Trikot, dann bitte ein hübscheres, funktionelleres und nicht so eine Minimallösung. Ganz oder gar nicht!

Abschließend noch mal ein Lob für die rückblickend allgemein schöne Veranstaltung, mir gefiel die Strecke zu mindest und daß es Transformationsprobleme geben würde, war ja zu erwarten. Lob aber auch dafür, hier stellung zubeziehen und für Kritik offen zu sein. Viel Glück für´s nächste Jahr, ich bin, wenn der Termin passt, sicher wieder dabei!


----------



## darkdesigner (21. Juni 2004)

Die Strecke war total in Ordnung!!! [Bis auf den Anstieg zum Fröhlichemannskopf]

Bei einem Rennen Startgeld 30,- und bei drei Veranstaltungen dann Ermäßigung auf 80,-; sowas bringt Planungssicherheit und die Leute kommen dann auch zahlreicher.

Die Verpflegung direkt nach dem Ortsausgang war zu früh, besser an der Saalburg, die zweite dann am Herzberg (bei gleicher Streckenführung) und ne dritte im Start/Zielbereich für die Langstreckler und Finisher der Kurzrunde.

Bei den Präsenten es entweder ganz lassen und mehr in die Verpflegung stecken, oder ausgefallenere Sachen wie Werkzeugtools, Badetücher, Satteltaschen, etc. anbieten. Bitte, bitte keine Trinkflaschen, T-shirts mehr!!!

Nette Beigabe sind auch immer Gutscheine für den örtlichen Schwimmbadbesuch, da kann man sich dann ausschwimmen, relaxen, duschen, etc. In Schotten, Fdorf und Alsfeld würde die Möglichkeit bestehen.


Na dann viel Spaß beim Organisieren,
dd


----------

